

Researchers Create Fuel Cell Powered by Rat's Blood - lehmannro
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/09/100914-fuel-cell-biofuels-medical-implants-human-health/

======
bediger
I love this sort of article. You know, the "Researcher Gets Patent on Urine-
Powered Battery", that sort of thing. Gee whizz! A fuel cell powered by Rat's
Blood! I'm going to get into the Rat Blood business on the bottom floor!
There's gonna be a Rat Blood boom, just like the Oil Boom made Texas and
Oklahoma into Big Money places, New York City's gonna power the planet with
all the Rat's Blood!

Sadly, the fuel cell in question just uses Rat's Blood because it's too risky
to try fuel cells out in Real Humans. There are no fortunes to be made in
Rat's Blood.

